# Troybuilt tractor



## fishenboie (Jul 5, 2004)

I'm new to the lawn tractor scene! We're buying a farmsite (formally a city boy) and need to mow and blow. The previous owner has a 10 yr old Troybuilt (20 hp kohler) tractor with a 46" Troybuilt snowblower attachment and mower deck(not sure of width) that he wants to sell me. My question is this a good, reliable unit? I didn't even know Troybuilt made lawn tractors with mowers and snowblowers. I have no idea what its worth and was wondering if any of the 'ones in the know' could help me out. He says its had normal use. I really like this forum! For a novice I'm starting to learn. Thanks much.


----------



## Michael (Sep 16, 2003)

Welcome, fishenboie, Thanks for joining, the troybilt you speakl of all depends on the condition and what the price is for it. I cannot imagine more then 600 dollars for a ten year old tractor with a snowblower.


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Welcome fishenboie,
Are you sure it's 10yrs old? May not sound like an important question but in this case it could mean a world of difference. Check the labels on the machine and see if it is a troybilt/gardenway machine. The troybilt tractors were Bolens (old REAL bolens technology) designs. When troybilt and gardenway got together they sold bolens tractors under the bolens name and continued with the troybilt tillers after a short run the tractors were painted red and sold as troybilts. So if this was made before the MTD takeover it is a much different and better machine than what you see today at Lowes.
As far as value, depends on wear and tear,but figure most snowblower attachments are just over $1000 and a clean used one should be worth $300-$400? As for "buying" it from the previous owner, does he really need another $600-$1000 on top of what you are already paying? Seems if he's getting enough for the house he could throw it in as a deal closer, couldn't hurt to ask. I'm sure you'll find things around the house that need repairs that sellers never disclose, so don't be shy about asking for something for "nothing"


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Welcome to the forum!
Sixchows is right in that if the tractor is old enough to be built by Bolens, then it is a substantial machine. Check out the TroyBilt and Bolens forums here and see what it resembles. I know there are photos of Bolens built Troy tractors there to help you.


----------



## fishenboie (Jul 5, 2004)

Thanks everyone. I appreciate the help and I see I need more information on the tractor. I'll try and get that and probe you're expertise some more.


----------



## bigl22 (Sep 16, 2003)

hey the guys are correct -- if it is still a real BOLENS design and build, then it will be at least a garden tractor and not a lawn or a Bolens late model suburban tractor-- the suburbans were almost all in the 14-18 horse range with B&S motors at that age range-- i hope you got lucky and it is a Real bOlens with a cast iron Eaton hydro system-- and a wash clean deck --


----------



## fishenboie (Jul 5, 2004)

I'm back again! I found out the model #(13062) and the serial#(130620100719). I know from watching this forum that sometimes you can access sites, with these numbers, and know which machine we're talking about. Does anyone know how I can find those? I'd sure appreciate it. I heard it run and it sounds good and looks in good shape. I'ts a twin 20 hp Kohler engine and there is only the Troybilt name on the hood of the tractor. I did see the Gardenway name right next to the model and serial numbers. Any guesses what she is? The owner wants $3500 for the tractor, 60" mower deck, and 46" snowblower. He has a pull behind fertilizer attachment and a sprayer/pump/tank attachment that I think he might throw in on the deal. He's firm on his price basing it on what it cost him new and wanting about half of that. I also saw it has 250 hrs on the meter. Thanks for all your help!


----------



## Michael (Sep 16, 2003)

If yopu get all the attachments thrown in I suspect that it is a good price for a tractor with only 25o hours on the clock. Not bad at all because it figures out to 25 hours a year, really low time of use. I think that I would easily jump thru hoops for that one. I cannot give any info on the serials but others here can.


----------



## fishenboie (Jul 5, 2004)

Thanks Michael, I appreciate your opinion. Sixchows, bontai Joe, or bigl22, do you have any thoughts on this? Thanks.


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

fishinboie
So 10years old in this case is good news! Now you know it's a true bolens designed garden tractor. What you might want to do next is search out some parts vendors on the web and contact them to see if parts are readily available. MTD may still be supporting these but I'm not sure, try contacting a dealer that used to sell troy-bilt/bolens before they were bought out by MTD and see what they have to say.


----------

